# Segunda ley de la termodinámica en jaque



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2019)

https://www.europapress.es/ciencia/laboratorio/noticia-dispositivo-desafia-fisica-enfria-consumir-energia-20190422132444.html

"Un dispositivo que desafía a la Física enfría sin consumir energía

  Para lograr esto, los investigadores utilizaron un elemento Peltier, un componente comúnmente utilizado, por ejemplo, para enfriar los minibares en las habitaciones de los hoteles. Estos elementos pueden transformar las corrientes eléctricas en diferencias de temperatura. Los investigadores ya habían utilizado este tipo de elemento en experimentos anteriores, en relación con un inductor eléctrico, para crear una corriente de calor oscilante en la que el flujo de calor entre dos cuerpos cambiaba de dirección de manera perpetua.    En este escenario, el calor también fluye temporalmente desde un objeto más frío a uno más cálido, de modo que el objeto más frío se enfríe aún más. Este tipo de "circuito de oscilación térmica" en efecto contiene un "inductor térmico". Funciona de la misma manera que un circuito oscilante eléctrico, en el que el voltaje oscila con un signo en constante cambio.
Hasta ahora, el equipo de Schilling solo había operado estos circuitos oscilantes térmicos utilizando una fuente de energía. Los investigadores ahora han demostrado por primera vez que este tipo de circuito oscilante térmico también puede ser operado "de manera pasiva", es decir, sin fuente de alimentación externa.
Un dispositivo que desafía a la Física enfría sin consumir energía

Aunque el equipo registró una diferencia de solo unos 2 ° C en comparación con la temperatura ambiente en el experimento, esto se debió principalmente a las limitaciones de rendimiento del elemento comercial Peltier utilizado. Según Schilling, sería posible en teoría lograr un enfriamiento de hasta -47 ° C en las mismas condiciones."


----------



## capitanp (Abr 24, 2019)

digamos que oscila entre frío y calor hasta llegar a temperatura ambiente, llevando el sistema a un equilibrio


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 25, 2019)

servirá para bajar al dólar???


----------



## peperc (Abr 25, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> digamos que oscila entre frío y calor hasta llegar a temperatura ambiente, llevando el sistema a un equilibrio



y se va amortiguando el eefecto o sea "gastando" energia, como es obvio.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.europapress.es/ciencia/laboratorio/noticia-dispositivo-desafia-fisica-enfria-consumir-energia-20190422132444.html
> 
> Un dispositivo que desafía a la Física enfría sin consumir energía
> 
> .



y en el mismo orden de certeras noticias: 

Vicky Xipolitakis se casó en secreto en Nueva York

y la xipolitakys se caso por amor....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Le gusta mucho su torta (plata)


----------



## LOBITO (May 18, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.europapress.es/ciencia/laboratorio/noticia-dispositivo-desafia-fisica-enfria-consumir-energia-20190422132444.html
> 
> Un dispositivo que desafía a la Física enfría sin consumir energía
> 
> ...




Con lo cual sería factible fabricar cámaras frigoríficas que no gastasen energía eléctrica.


----------



## Gasparv (May 18, 2019)

He leído el reportaje y digo: no me creo nada.


LOBITO dijo:


> Con lo cual sería factible fabricar cámaras frigoríficas que no gastasen energía eléctrica.


Y un automóvil eléctrico sin enchufe alguno.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (May 18, 2019)

En España tenemos un invento así desde hace... siglos.

Se llama... *Botijo*.


----------



## Indalecio13 (May 18, 2019)

Solemos tomarnos a broma noticias como esta y aunque no voy a postular por la teoria de que con eso se haya solucionado problema alguno, si que quiero expresar mi opinion al respecto.
Evidentemente los resultados obtenidos con estos experimentos, distan mucho de representar una solucion a la crisis energetica, de momento. Pero no olvidemos que poco a poco se avanza hacia la consecucion del rendimiento 1, eso seria todo un logro, que sin embargo tampoco solucionaria nada directamente. En cualquier caso, siempre es positivo que haya gente que investigue en esta direccion y si son cientificos o estudiosos mejor aun.
Como anecdota, os dire que con solo 11 años, (ahora tengo 62), yo ya queria hacer la maquina de rendimiento infinito, acoplando un motor y una dinamo que se alimentaban mutuamente y daban energia para consumirla fuera. Sí ese mismo experimento del que esta lleno Youtube hoy, solo que yo no lo copie de ningun lado. Por supuesto que cuando empece mis estudios medios y comence a conocer la fisica y la termodinamica, comprendi lo equivocado que andaba, pero la base no es mala. 
Para los inquietos pensantes, ¿alguna vez os habeis planteado porque no se puede extraer la supuesta energia que contienen los imanes?. Son elementos que combinados adecuadamente con otros elementos en una maquina dinamica, proporcinan energia, mejor dicho convierten el movimiento en energia electrica. Como muchisimas otras personas, yo he realizado cientos de experimentos intentando que esto funcione sin aporte de energia externo, he conseguido buenos resultados, pero nunca he llegado a lo pretendido, o sea rendimiento 1 o mayor.

Saludos.


JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> En España tenemos un invento así desde hace... siglos.
> 
> Se llama... *Botijo*.



Tenemos mas de uno, ¿conoces el enfriamiento de una sandia puesta al sol?. Es real y no tiene nada de misterioso, es el mismo principio del botijo.
Al evaporarse el agua superficial, absorbe calor, o sea genera frio.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 18, 2019)

Gasparv dijo:


> He leído el reportaje y digo: no me creo nada.
> 
> Y un automóvil eléctrico sin enchufe alguno.


Y mujeres que no rompan las p...  la paciencia?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 18, 2019)

Debemos sacarnos de la cabeza, sobre obtener energía mayor a la unidad. Simplemente NO existe y NO es posible.
Pero si es posible obtener un rendimiento a la unidad. Claro, para lograr eso significa que no podemos extraer ni una pizca de energía para usarla a ntro. antojo, si obtenemos X cantidad de energía, debemos invertir X cantidad de energía para seguir obteniendo el mismo resultado.
Lamentablemente cualquier artificio que utilicemos poseen pérdidas, y de esa manera no cumplimos con el requisito antes mencionado.


----------



## Indalecio13 (May 19, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Debemos sacarnos de la cabeza, sobre obtener energía mayor a la unidad. Simplemente NO existe y NO es posible.
> Pero si es posible obtener un rendimiento a la unidad. Claro, para lograr eso significa que no podemos extraer ni una pizca de energía para usarla a ntro. antojo, si obtenemos X cantidad de energía, debemos invertir X cantidad de energía para seguir obteniendo el mismo resultado.
> Lamentablemente cualquier artificio que utilicemos poseen pérdidas, y de esa manera no cumplimos con el requisito antes mencionado.



Bueno eso es solo visto desde nuestra perpestiva y con nuestros conocimientos. ¿Quien dice que mañana no se pueda descubrir un sistema que tire por tierra ciertas creencias y postulados actuales?.
Del mismo modo podriamos asegurar que, aun a pesar de reconocer que en el universo no estamos solos, nunca nos encontraremos con nuestros "vecinos" de otras galaxias, ya que siempre segun nuestras creencias, es imposible viajar a velocidades que lo hagan posible. Pero hay evidencias de que esos "vecinos" nos han visitado repetidamente a lo largo de la historia. ¿Como lo hicieron?.
Believe or not believe, thats the question.

Por otro lado, quizas el tema no esta en conseguir rendimientos mayores de la unidad a nuestro aporte, sino que nuestro aporte de energia sea inferior a la unidad, o sea que el supuesto artilugio obtenga una parte de energia por si mismo, que sumada a la aportada por nosotros daria como resultado un rendimiento superior a la unidad, visto siempre desde nuestra perpestiva.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 19, 2019)

Simplemente la energía NO puede salir de la nada.
Si puedes obtener materia de la energía y viceversa. 
Así que puedes quedarte tranquilo.
Si investigas sobre astronomía verás que ésto se cumple en todo(sino no sería ley)
Una estrella puede brillar miles de millones de años.
Pero algún día se apagará, porque agota su "energía"
Por otro lado, la tierra gira alrededor del sol desde aprox 4500 millones de años(año más, año menos) Y no se detiene porque conserva su energía cinética.


----------



## Gasparv (May 19, 2019)

Decía Indalecio 13 que: "Para los inquietos pensantes, ¿alguna vez os habéis planteado porque no se puede extraer la supuesta energia que contienen los imanes?".

Es posible que la fuerza entre imanes genere una energía, al juntarlos. Pero para separarlos vas a tener que aportar la misma energía. Yo no creo que ninguna de esas máquinas que ves en YouTube funcionen. Sospecho que no es más que un fraude, una película.

saludos


----------



## Scooter (May 19, 2019)

Es un campo conservativo, no se puede sacar energía de un imán como no se pude sacar energía de la gravedad.
Llevan miles de años intentando hacer máquinas del movimiento continuo con la gravedad y no lo han conseguido, de los imanes, lo mismo.


----------



## peperc (Ago 8, 2019)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> la crisis energetica, .



no comprende el ser humano el problema ?
la crisis energetica existira siempre.

el dia que se encuentre un tipo de energia digamos magica, que permita a el ser humano consumir lo que desee eso solo expandira la poblacion humana en la tierra.
permitira mas asentamientos, mas fabricas y mas deforestacion, mas masacre de animales, mas contaminacion.

si ustedes viesen a la tierra de sde otra perspectiva verian que la existencia de el ser humano  es lo dañino, cada persona al usar un automovil, o al usar sus aparatos electricos esta contaminando , esta generando fuentes de calor y de contaminacion.
me diran que la eelectricidad no contamina y eso es por que no ven de donde se genera.

si el dia de mañana el señor que tiene una fabrica textil o un aserradero, o una fabircia de lo que sea pudiese pagar su factura de electricidad 10 veces menos, estaria feliz y usaria entonces MAS ELECTRICIDAD el ser humano se expandiria mas aun .

plaga y mas plaga.
cada se rhumano contamina muchisimo, y por contaminar no es solo el humo, o la porqueria que arroja al rio, es TODO, lo que consume, lo que destruye, lo que se apropia para si .

no hay caso.. no entienden nada...
el problema no es la "crisis energetica" .. somos nosotros, la crisis humana !!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2019)

Si, es un problema mayúsculo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Ago 9, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> no comprende el ser humano el problema ?
> plaga y mas plaga.


Según Hans Rosling, llegaremos a los 11 millardos, y no superaremos esa cantidad, con la condición de que los países en vías de desarrollo eleven su nivel de vida solo un poco más.


----------



## peperc (Ago 9, 2019)

es que el numero  NO ES  11 mil millardos o lo que sea.
te lo voy a explicar:

1 persona que vive en el campo, naturalmente , cuando oscurece se apaga la luz y vive sin auto ni demas cosas es nuestra UNIDAD , es 1 persona.
come lo que cultiva y lo que cria *eso es  UNA PERSONA. *

pues bien, una persona que vive en una ciudad, y tiene auto , y usa el ascensor y el aire acondicionado, que no se priva de nada, que se toma helado que toma autobus, que anda en auto , que usa lavarropas..
que toma helado, que come rabas y atun, que va a un restaurante y pide platos diversos 
¿ sabes a cuantas unidades de personas equivale ?? 
sabes cuanto contamina ? 
cuanto calor genera?
cuanto dioxido de carbono y no se que mas ? cuanto  de esto y aquello ?? 
si ese señor , igual que miles, millones comen atun entonces alguien se embarcara al mar, para ir a pescar ese atun y asi poder venderselo.
si una y miles de personas tienen antojo de irse de viaje a la otra parte de el mundo, alguien construira aviones y les llenara de combustible.
si miles, millones de personas tienen antojos de comprar en ebay de el otro laod e el mundo , alguien pondra en marcha un barco carguero de contenedores de mercaderia...

sabes de verdad  a cuantas unidades de ser humano equivale cada persona de una ciudad ??


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Ago 12, 2019)

Sí, sí que se sabe todo eso. *más de 50 veces* (entre los valores extremos de la gráfica entre ciudades). Y más de 200 entre una persona que vive como tu dices y una persona que vive en Nueva York.


----------



## Punta Azul (Ene 9, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> la crisis energetica existira siempre.


Hola a toda la comunidad.
Si peperc, tenes toda la razón y es mas que obvio que nosotros somos el mas grave de los problemas, pero también la teoría te lleva a pensar que es mejor contaminar y generar consumos excesivos con el solo fin de acelerar la autodestrucción. Estamos al horno, fritos o al asador. No tuvimos en cuenta el equilibrio. Hoy puede desaparecer la raza humana por enfriar sandias al sol. Todo tiene un principio y un fin y comienza otra vez. Los Fenicios, Romanos, Egipcios, Mayas, Aztecas y un par mas no tuvieron crisis energética, abusaron de la energía y no contaminaron. La crisis energética, nunca jamas existió, lo que vemos que va a existir es la falta de comodidades, que es para lo único que usamos la energía. Usamos vehículos de 300 HP para movernos a 30 K/h, Usamos transatlánticos para sacar fotos lejos de casa... Nos vemos complicados para lavar la ropa a mano, darle cuerda a la vitrola, o mover el bote a remo, por eso aparecen locos con imanes. También la sandia produce sombra y enfría un hormiguero, y después las hormigas... Mira en este enlace lo rápido que Todo comienza otra vez . Saludos


----------

